# BIG EAR BETTA-Has anyone seen before?



## M00n (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello,

I am fairly new to fancy bettas ( anything other than petco veiltails). I now have a few plakats I am gearing up to try and breed. 

I came across this unusual betta from indonesia. I don't feel comfortable purchasing from over seas just yet. Has anyone seen this morph before? Is anyone breeding in the states?

It was listed as a BIGEAR half moon plakat


----------



## M00n (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry. This betta was listed as being from Thailand.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunatly they are becoming more common. I don't agree with the practice of breeding for large pectoral fins, I think it hinders the fish's ability to swim, so it won't get to be as active.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It has pretty coloring. I can't say that I've ever seen one before. 

Welcome to the forum, Chrissy.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I think they are pretty but also concerned about swimming. But my mind is open on that one b/c I've never seen them swim, flare around etc.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Usually, you dont find big ears being bred in the US, its more of a Thai breeder gimmick.


----------



## M00n (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Thanks so much for your input. I can see the cons of this morph. It seems to not be so popular here in the states. I was mostly just curious what others had to think of it. 
Thanks for your comments!!!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm dead curious on how they swim - I wish we had someone here with one so we could find out! I'm tempted to get one (oh, if I had $200 laying around anyway lol) just to find out!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I kind of wondered about their ability to swim, but it seems like if my boy Jazz with his super long and skinny pectorals can get around just fine, the big ears would be able to get around okay as well. though I wouldn't try putting either anywhere near a current
vid of Jazz so you can see what I mean


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

The pecto by me had a dumbo Pk one day. I was quite suprised to see it considering they get their bettas from wholesale. His pecs weren't huge like some of the ones you see on AB but they were larger then normal and had that feathery look. He seemed to get around ok but it's hard to tell when their in those small cups.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow jazz has Long pectorals! 

I want a dumbo betta, but wouldnt dream of breeding that trait into the Berta species!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Agreed.


----------

